# What's the most reliable freeview box to use with a TiVo at the moment?



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm just replacing the sky box downstairs with a free sky+ box, and have decided to take the tivo upstairs and use with a freeview box.

I'm just looking for whatever is the most reliable. i.e. no sound drops. Works close to 100% with a tivo etc.

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I'm in the same boat with a "to die on 25th March" SetPal box.

So far it looks like:-

- Philips DTR220 (Tesco £30 ?), but can't do radio recording.
- Sony VTX-D800U, old and Ebay only.
- Warfdale DV832N, looks like it might have sound drop out issues, though it will auto power on.
- Teknika AESTBS7, again looks like sound dropout issues.
- Clarity STB.

So far for me the Philips looks like the best option, never needed to record radio.

Not too sure if any of the above support:
- Autopower on after power failure
- Disabling of channel scanning


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Not made anymore but might be able to get one second hand, the Pioneer DBR TF100 works flawlessly, hasn't been hit by the split NIT and should be able to handle the 8K problem coming up. Can also be brought out of standby by tivo by using 3 digit channel codes (so no problems after a power cut). Channel scanning disabled too.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

If it's any help, Sony did eventually fix all the bugs with its box and I've found it totally reliable. Could be a good choice if you can find a nice one cheap.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll second the Pioneer. Unfortunately, IIRC pete77 also uses one... 

I was a setpal user and bit the bullet before they all died and am now running, erm, five Pioneers. Not quite as good as setpal with weak signals but a mast head (loft head actually) amp fixed that. They also work fine stacked with no infra red interference from the box below or above, which couldn't be said of my setpals.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm having major problems with my Panasonic Tuct20. I made the fatal mistake of retuning and now the channel order is completely random every time. I'd assumed it was down to crappy weather but googling seems to show that's not the case. Time to find a new box which is rather annoying.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

One of the great advantages of the Setpal boxes is that you can disable MHEG (the 'red dot'). Can any of these other boxes do that?

What's happening on 25th March? I'm still struggling on with my Daewoo Setpal box - it rebooted after a power cut recently and lost about half the channels, but it's still working with Tivo for the main channels. Is it going to die completely in March?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Richard Loxley said:


> One of the great advantages of the Setpal boxes is that you can disable MHEG (the 'red dot'). Can any of these other boxes do that?
> 
> What's happening on 25th March? I'm still struggling on with my Daewoo Setpal box - it rebooted after a power cut recently and lost about half the channels, but it's still working with Tivo for the main channels. Is it going to die completely in March?


Meridian area has a complete DTT frequency reallocation meaning a DTT retune is necessary.

http://www.dtg.org.uk/news/news.php?id=3256


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Meridian area has a complete DTT frequency reallocation meaning a DTT retune is necessary.
> 
> http://www.dtg.org.uk/news/news.php?id=3256


Ah, cheers for that. Looks like it doesn't affect my area, so I can struggle on with my Daewoo box for a little bit longer.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Richard Loxley said:


> One of the great advantages of the Setpal boxes is that you can disable MHEG (the 'red dot'). Can any of these other boxes do that?


None that I know of. A lot of the newer ones have the annoying habit of updating at 3am (something to do with the teletext EPG) and trashing anything that Tivo was recording at the time.

There were a few generic DVB-T boxes that didn't have MHEG at all. Lidl sold a few of them (or was it Aldi). Not sure if they could be controlled by Tivo.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Prof. Yaffle said:


> I'm having major problems with my Panasonic Tuct20. I made the fatal mistake of retuning and now the channel order is completely random every time. I'd assumed it was down to crappy weather but googling seems to show that's not the case. Time to find a new box which is rather annoying.


Sounds like the split NIT problem.

My Hitachi IDTV has the same problem.
It can get all the channels but the numbers are all over the place.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Sounds like the split NIT problem.
> 
> My Hitachi IDTV has the same problem.
> It can get all the channels but the numbers are all over the place.


That's what I'd figured from Google. It's a bit annoying as the Panasonic has been rock solid. I'd originally had another box that was shocking and kept switching itself off. Looking around it seems that most of the current boxes have one problem or another ranging from constant freezing to too quiet volume to no direct channel number entry for radio to rubbish picture.


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

I went through a few after my setpal died - this is such a similar pattern! The boxes I bought & returned or ended up throwing away inc the:

- Philips DTR220- froze every few days. Tried several boxes.

- Clarity STB. I just couldn't find a code, I know there is one that works but I couldn't find it and no-one else seemed to have it or were able to pass it on either.

I eventually gave up and bought that Sony VTX-D800U off Ebay. The Sony works perfectly, I shouldn't have wasted all that time and money on the others!

The other tivo I have uses a sky box as a source. S'alright.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm keeping an eye on a few of the Sony's on eBay. They're not cheap though. The annoying thing is when I was first after replacing my crappy old box (Grundig I think that used to randomly turn off several times a day) I'd narrowed it down to the Sony or the Panasonic and I went for the Panasonic. At the moment I've managed after numerous retunes to get BBC1, BBC2, ITV, C4 and C5 in the right slot. That's it though. All the episodes of QI on Dave are recording junk :down:


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Folks for all your help.

I'm currently keeping an eye on the prices of the Sony on ebay 

-- gyre --


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Well I managed to pick up one of the Sony's from eBay and have just set it up. I can't believe how much faster it is at doing everything compared to my Panasonic and all the channels are back in the right order now. TiVo seems to control it fine on the first Sony fast code but time will tell if all's good. I emailed Panasonic to have a moan about Split NIT being part of the Freeview specification and therefore should be supported but I'm not expecting a reply as when I've emailed them in the past I never got a reply but they did manage to keep spamming my email address.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I've got a sony coming from e-bay. Just waiting for the post. Let's hope it's a good one 

I think the average price a 2nd hand one goes for is about 40-45 pounds. No idea which verision of the firmware they ship with, nor whether sony periodically broadcast the latest version of their firmware over air. I mean this thing is like 4+ years old right? 

-- gyre --


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Ah, two of you have won Sonys off ebay? I guess I've been bidding against you guys - sorry!

I'm still hoping to win one in the next few days...


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

No worries.

I just decided beforehand what was the maximum I was going to bid, and didn't go over it. I think I got mine for 31+shipping, but didn't come with a stand for some odd reason. No major loss.

If this tivo+sony combo doesn't work for me, I'll scrap it and get sky multiroom. CBA with all this faffing about 

-- gyre --


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Sony - *interesting* choice for a TiVo unless the BBC3 BBC4 mist problem has been fixed. Is it still a problem?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a VTX-D800U (not connected to TiVo - it's the Kitchen box). I don't see any problems with it at all.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure I'd read somewhere when I was looking around that it had been fixed but can't find anything now  From what I can tell they came with version 1.12. The one I've just got is version 1.14 but apparently there was a version 1.15 released in 2007 that fixed EPG bugs (a brief flashing P on some Sky channels). This was repeated OTA twice last month.

Mine also didn't come with the stand but I'm not fussed as the box / remote is in excellent condition and it wouldn't stand upright in my TV cabinet anyway. It's quite long and tall and only just fits in (the top shelf is quite narrow as a third of it is taken up by a sub that forms the top rear of the cabinet).


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Richard Loxley said:


> Ah, two of you have won Sonys off ebay? I guess I've been bidding against you guys - sorry!
> 
> I'm still hoping to win one in the next few days...


Oh b*um I am bidding on a Sony as well.......

I am sure there are enough to go round at an acceptable price....


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

bigwold said:


> Sony - *interesting* choice for a TiVo unless the BBC3 BBC4 mist problem has been fixed. Is it still a problem?


Yes, I can confirm that the BBC3 and BBC4 mist problem has been completely fixed. I was one of the chief moaners about this problem so would be the first to complain if it was still present but Sony to its credit completely fixed this bug in the end, along with all others, long after it ceased production of the box itself. My unit has now been running completely trouble-free across all channels for years without ever making a single mistake. I really don't think you can go wrong with this box, and before you ask, no, I'm not selling one on eBay!


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Oh b*um I am bidding on a Sony as well.......
> 
> I am sure there are enough to go round at an acceptable price....


I won one last night at £35 so I'm no longer bidding on any!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Seems to be roughly the going rate. They seemed to be going for between &#163;29 and &#163;45. I got mine for &#163;36. Had a proper play around last night and seems good to me. And the BBC red button stuff works properly which it never did fully on my Panasonic.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine's arrived this morning. Doesn't seem quite a clear as the built-in DVB on my new panny TV, but for 30-ish quid, who is complaining 

Mine's on 1.12 firmware. I hope Sony schedule some OTA upgrades to 1.15 sometime again. Do you have to leave it on BBC1 overnight or what?

-- gyre --


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

From what I've read you have to leave it on a BBC channel for approximately 30 minutes and it will background download. Then go to standby and back on again and it will install. I've just been watching some stuff TiVo recorded last night and the picture quality is definitely better especially when looking back at a recording from the Panasonic box the night before. Having had the Panasonic for years I'd never realised that it had a slightly rough look to it,


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

So far, in the very limited time I've tried it today, it does the job. 

Channel change via the tivo is really fast and accurate. Picture quality is good enough for now.

Lets hope this continues 

-- gyre --


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Just in case you didn't know it's worth keeping an eye on this page for Software Updates.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Got my Sony VTX-D800U from Ebay yesterday.

First issue, previous owner had pin protected the tuning menu.

Also had the output set to composite out so lots of dot crawl

Anyway, having previously located the service manual, you type 1, 9, left arrow, blue -> brings up TT on screen the service mode.

You then type 006 which does a factory reset and reboot. Actually 008 might have been better to set shipping default and reboot so that starts up in tuning menus.

However got into tuning menu and tuned and appears to work fine with Sony set top box code, two leading zeros, no enter key and fast.

Had a quick mess around and I think the picture from my LabGear DT100 SetPal box is slightly better, the Sony one appears slightly noisy, but as my SetPal box no longer works (yes I did a retune...) am unable to do any further comparisons.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Yup, I did think the sony signal was slightly noisier than the inbuilt freeview in my panny tv. Not a great deal in it. Easy to apply a noise filter to smooth it out a bit.

-- gyre --


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> So far it looks like:-
> 
> - Philips DTR220 (Tesco £30 ?), but can't do radio recording.
> ...
> ...


i can confirm the lack of radio - you need to switch it to radio mode before it'll change channel to any of the radio stations and switch it back before recording tv again. it won't even let you choose radio stations when setting the timer.



> Not too sure if any of the above support:
> - Disabling of channel scanning


the philips does have an option for this.

more curiously my E4 loses its video after a couple of seconds. every other channel looks ok (including E4+1) and you can get it back by switching to the EPG and back again but, again, no use with the tivo.

looks like it's going back to Argos on monday... and the next two models down weren't in stock.

i'm looking for a new STB because my old ITV Digital (remember them) box has started acting weirdly. channels would start blurring and doing that horrible digital glitch sound. especially Virgin 1. and it always starts on the transition from the title sequence to the program proper (or sometimes on the transition from the intro to the title sequence). anyone else seen this?


----------



## MrNoisy (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm still using two SetPals, as enough of the main channels still work!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

One other advantage of the SetPal box is it that it only took 7W power so ran cold.

The replacement Sony I have runs very warm... So warm in fact I am going to have to rearrange the bits of kit to get it to the top so that the heat can get away more easily. Currently under a Tesco DVD player and wireless ethernet bridge.


----------



## RobbyBoy (Apr 21, 2003)

Still using my old netgem for mine
Robert


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Sony still working fine. No channel change snafus. No lockups. Just keeps on ticking so far.

-- gyre --


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The Argos Wharfedale box (if they still do it) is very reliable - you can set it to ignore channel updates and firmware broadcasts. I still get the odd silent sound glitch, but it's much less noticeable now I've moved my aerial to a better location and removed the secondary signal booster. YMMV


----------



## MrNoisy (Jun 5, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> One other advantage of the SetPal box is it that it only took 7W power so ran cold.


Yes, and when in standby the UHF re-modulator is powered down, using even less power. I always leave mine on though, so I should nobble them one day to cut my leccy bill!


----------



## poppadave (Feb 12, 2009)

Bought the Philips DTR220 a couple of weeks ago, and am having a similar problem to koogydelbbog above, Film 4 will work for a few hours, then when next changed to the channel it will be sound only with a black screen. A retune sorts it out temporarily, but then the same thing happens again, so the next night when tivo changes to Film 4 to record, I get sound but no video. It only happens on Film 4, all other channels are ok. 

Is it a problem with the box itself, or has this happened to any other Philips DTR220 owners?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

poppadave said:


> Bought the Philips DTR220 a couple of weeks ago, and am having a similar problem to koogydelbbog above, Film 4 will work for a few hours, then when next changed to the channel it will be sound only with a black screen. A retune sorts it out temporarily, but then the same thing happens again, so the next night when tivo changes to Film 4 to record, I get sound but no video. It only happens on Film 4, all other channels are ok.
> 
> Is it a problem with the box itself, or has this happened to any other Philips DTR220 owners?


Exactly the same here as well - I've had to deselect it as a channel.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

gyre said:


> Sony still working fine. No channel change snafus. No lockups. Just keeps on ticking so far.


Same here. So glad I paid the "ebay premium" extra to get a box that just works.....


----------



## piglet14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Read all of above and am now on Ebay for a Sony VTX-D800U.
Can't get our Daewoo DSD-9520 to work on the Daewoo codes.


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Beware the Philips DTR220

A message comes up when channels are updated requiring you to click on OK - this ruins your recording - Brilliant!


----------



## jdwood37 (Dec 6, 2002)

The Sony Freeview doesn't any longer:up: seem to have the problem with BBC3/4 where the red screen would't clear & mess up your recordings.....I'm using mine with an indoor aerial plus 2 boosters!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Hmmmm I am getting overlaid messages on my recordings about having to retune on 25th March...which is why I bought the Sony box in the first place.

Wait to see what happens tomorrow, hope TiVo will track all the changes.

Details here.
http://www.dtg.org.uk/news/news.php?id=3256


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Well, it all happened overnight.

Channel 5 analogue switched off.

All DTT channels re-arranged, so my TiVo recorded 1 hour of "no signal" when recording the 3am BBC news.

Anyway retuned Sony DTT box on TiVo and TV and all DTT channels restored and working


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 16, 2001)

Does anyone know if the SOny 1.15 Firmware is still sent out on occasion? There is no mention of it on teh dtg page.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I got fed up of waiting for it. I sent my box back to sony and had the firmware upgraded. Cost like 30 quid overall.

-- gyre --


----------



## jdwood37 (Dec 6, 2002)

I bought a faulty one from Ebay & sent it to Sony-they couldn't repair it so sent another one with 1.15 firmware. They confirmed that there won't be any over the air updates again. Brilliant box-I had both my Tivo and Sony box powered on for over 6 months 24/7 until changing the hard disk (both on UPS), not many boxes won't need even the occasional power down!


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 16, 2001)

Thanks guys. Good to know I can have the firmware upgraded via the Sony shops should I need to. Just so I know what to expect - what are the issues I might experience with 1.12?

Thanks


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Snowyowl said:


> Thanks guys. Good to know I can have the firmware upgraded via the Sony shops should I need to. Just so I know what to expect - what are the issues I might experience with 1.12?
> 
> Thanks


Raising an old thread but just checked and my newly aquired sony box is still on version 1.12.00 so same question "what are the issues I might experience with 1.12"


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Guys

Got the Sony D800U from eBay but having real problems with it.

Set up on FAST, leading zero's etc and it changes channels 100&#37; fine manually.

Set a recording, and it only works 50% of the time. It seems to change OK, but simply displays the TiVo blue screen 'no video input' message until I change channels, which fixes it?????

Anyone know of this problem? Do I have a faulty one or another problem? I'm unable to make it go wrong if I change channels manually (from TiVo)

1.15.01 firmware


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Ah, think I've sorted it.

It is trying to switch on to channel 26 which doesn't now exist, since I went to freeview!


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi

I have the same box as you and, yes, I get the same problem with the occasional "no signal" problem. Usually it's on the same channels all the time. I tried everything I knew but now just live with it.

Unlike you, it isnt just a missing channel - for example, I get it time to time on QVC which is still there and works fine 90&#37; of the time.

I'd like to switch to a more modern freeview box but I dont know of any that work with the TIVO's IR codes for sure.

All the best


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermittent QVC must be a real pain. Mind you, it could be worse, some people have it constantly.


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

I record the tech bits of QVC and watch the entire hour on max fast forward as the description on the left stay constant and I get to scan all the offerings in about 1 minute. I only watch on normal speed if something interesting comes on - which isn't too often.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The Wharfedale DV832 I use is very reliable, it's discontinued but appears to be available here though the site is a bit vague about what you're getting the picture is right.
http://www.mckreddy-windsor.co.uk/catalog/wharfedale-wharfedale-digital-freeview-receiver-p-66.html
Link doesn't work in Firefox


----------



## sibo999 (Jul 9, 2008)

Perennial question.
My Phillips DTR500 freeview box has just given up after 4 years of pretty faultless service. What's the latest thinking on best box to replace it with?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

sibo999 said:


> Perennial question.
> My Phillips DTR500 freeview box has just given up after 4 years of pretty faultless service. What's the latest thinking on best box to replace it with?


Sony D800U from Ebay unfortunately.


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Or you could just buy another DTR500 from eBay since you were happy with it?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

There seem to be a lot of the Sony's on fleabay but for a price.
I've been using a Wharfedale DV832B (and the HDMI variant which is black) for several years and found them to be very stable and reliable.
The first one died after 3 years of sterling service with blown power capacitors which I could have repaired but I had a 3 year money back guarantee so I did that and bought the HDMI replacement still connected on SCART.
There are a few of those on eBay too at more reasonable prices.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

AMc said:


> There seem to be a lot of the Sony's on fleabay but for a price.
> I've been using a Wharfedale DV832B (and the HDMI variant which is black) for several years and found them to be very stable and reliable.
> The first one died after 3 years of sterling service with blown power capacitors which I could have repaired but I had a 3 year money back guarantee so I did that and bought the HDMI replacement still connected on SCART.
> There are a few of those on eBay too at more reasonable prices.


Hi AMC,

Mikerr still sells boxed Philips freeview boxes on his website. http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/freeview/

Alternatively, I can get my hands on boxed, reconditioned ones with a warranty for about £25.00.

Martin


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi, 
I've just had a DTR 230 delivered to transplant in to my setup replacing VM Cable as source, can I just confirm 20053 is the most favoured code or is there another?
Cheers,

Paul


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Bit like the fox on Dave, it's an answer, but not old speckled hen!
Anyway, a quick bit of fiddling confirms 20053 working nicely.
Paul


----------



## sibo999 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, &#163;5 and a few days later and I have another trusty DTR500. Just remembered to set the 2 leading zeros to get reliable channel changes (otherwise sky3+1, and ITV+1 struggle). Everythings fine with the world again (or at least the little bit of it that sits in a corner of the lounge). Thanks for the advice.


----------

